# Ax850 doa



## xeno75 (4. April 2011)

Hallo, ich habe vor ein paar Wochen mein AX850 bekommen und konnte es am Samstag endlich in meinen neuen PC einbauen. Leider schaltet sich der Rechner immer wieder von selbst aus und wieder an. Ich habe das PSU dann in meinem alten PC getestet und daraufhin tritt das Problem auch hier auf. Es scheint das Netzteil ist defekt geliefert worden. Wenn ich den RMA über Corsair machen möchte , wie lange muss ich dann auf Ersatz warten?


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (5. April 2011)

Ich würde es über den Händler abwickeln wenn es noch frisch ist - einfach erklären, meist können die Händler direkt tauschen ohne größere Wartezeit, bei Corsair sind es i.d.R. maximal 14 Tage.


----------



## xeno75 (5. April 2011)

OK, dann geht es heute zurück an Mindfactory. Danke


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (9. April 2011)

Alles klar


----------

